# 13 DPO and negative hpt in the morning :(



## Heidi84

i am a little sad, i was hoping for at least a fade line....i tested with clear blue "4 days early" at 6.30 AM.....

i still have af cramps and yellow cm once in a while,the bbt is still 36.80 and i am hungry all time....
i:munch::munch::munch:

did anyone of you got a bfn at 13 AND THEN A BFP later?

should i test tomorrow morning again?

i really want to be pregnant......


----------



## chele

test again tomorrow hun, it won't hurt x


----------



## Noodles

This might help hun...

https://babymed.com/faq/Content.aspx?14684

Good luck!


----------



## Kota

Hey, I didn't get my BFP until 16dpo, and looking back at my chart, yes, I'd had a BFN at 13dpo. so you're still in with a chance!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: hope it was just too early for you hun :dust:


----------



## Heidi84

:cry:

i will try to keep my hopes high.....is just that this feeling that my af is coming at every moment is killing me...i am so scared evrytime i have to use the toilet (that by the way i am really going a lot during the day, probably bcz i am very thirsty and i am drinking lots of water.

anyway i will keep you posted....baby dust to you all :bfp:

heidi


----------



## Heidi84

Noodles said:


> This might help hun...
> 
> https://babymed.com/faq/Content.aspx?14684
> 
> Good luck!




Kota said:


> Hey, I didn't get my BFP until 16dpo, and looking back at my chart, yes, I'd had a BFN at 13dpo. so you're still in with a chance!

:hug:

i really hope so! i will test on tuesday again, :hugs:


----------



## Alivia40

I just had a TR last month, I am 40, so hoping and praying to get pregnant quickly. My husband and I do alreadyy have 2 children dage 14 and 18, but he has always wanted another and I never did and now we are in a much better/different place and God has softened my heart on the subject and has actually made me really desire another child for him. I'd actually like to have 2, cause I always wanted an even number of children... So we are very anxious to get pregnant. I've had extremely tender breasts since I ovulated, bloated, emotional, and creamy CM. So I was really looking forward to a positive. Course I never tested with my other pregnancies till I was at least a week late and I had to test twice with my second one to get a good positive with my second one. Although that was 14yrs ago and things are much different now..... Guess I'll just wait till friday to see if AF comes.....:(


Heidi84 said:


> i am a little sad, i was hoping for at least a fade line....i tested with clear blue "4 days early" at 6.30 AM.....
> 
> i still have af cramps and yellow cm once in a while,the bbt is still 36.80 and i am hungry all time....
> i:munch::munch::munch:
> 
> did anyone of you got a bfn at 13 AND THEN A BFP later?
> 
> should i test tomorrow morning again?
> 
> i really want to be pregnant......


----------



## Beba11

omg i was in the same position as you were at that time...i see this post is OLD now..but when you tested other days ...WERE you pregnant or?


----------



## _jellybean_

Beba, 

I looked back and it looks like the OP did not get pregnant that month. 

xoxo

JB


----------



## Heidi84

Beba11 said:


> omg i was in the same position as you were at that time...i see this post is OLD now..but when you tested other days ...WERE you pregnant or?


I just saw your post. No i did not end up pregnant that month, but some months later when I was not at all expecting it. I did not have any symptom and thought I was out that month :)...when my AF did not show and i tested with an old old old hpt that was forgotten in my night stand. Just to show that our mind does tricky things to us...I know it is easier said than done, but the less you think about it...the less your mind will play with you.

Hugs and baby dust to you:hugs:


----------

